# Question about line breeding, aunt-nephew?



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

I've tried reading through thread after thread, but not finding my exact situation....


So I have twin sisters. If sister one has a buckling with an unrelated buck, can the buckling be bred to sister two? Or would that be problematic?

I should note, we may keep a doeling from sister one, but we wouldn't keep any offspring from sister two.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes it can be done....however there is a fine line between "Line breeding" ending with positive improvements and "IN breeding" ending with poor results...traits in both, whether good or bad will be strengthened...a bad top line in both will be a very bad top line in kids...bad hooves breed worse hooves ect....same with the good traits...a good udder on both sides will breed a very nice udder in offspring..


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

happybleats said:


> Yes it can be done....however there is a fine line between "Line breeding" ending with positive improvements and "IN breeding" ending with poor results...traits in both, whether good or bad will be strengthened...a bad top line in both will be a very bad top line in kids...bad hooves breed worse hooves ect....same with the good traits...a good udder on both sides will breed a very nice udder in offspring..


These are minimanchas and would be first fresheners...which is why I'm not putting as much effort into their first breeding I guess. I really have no idea what their udder or production will be like so I have no idea what needs improvement yet. Is there a way to know before they freshen? They're just meant to be family milkers, no show goats for us..yet.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Find a buck who throws good udders no matter what their udders will look like.

Look at general conformation and pick a buck that will improve those things.

Next year if you are raising for meat it doesn't matter who you breed to. 

If you want to sell those kids then I would only breed aunt to nephew if he is a well put together buckling and his dam looks good and milks well and they don't have a major flaw. ( like extra teats in either dam or any of their kids)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Is there a way to know before they freshen? They're just meant to be family milkers, no show goats for us..yet.


I would give a good look over...look for things like hooves...for ex: I have a pretty saanen doe with not so great hooves...her grandsire is our only Saanen buck now who also has less then ideal hooves..so breeding him to her may create off spring with very poor hooves...also look at teats...make sure each only have two..look at conformation...anything stand out that you would hate to breed ? Even as family milkers we want to breed the very best we can...if you are pleased with the over all look of both goats..then go for it..;-) you might be happy with the results...if not...then you know not to breed that route again : )


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

nicolemackenzie said:


> Find a buck who throws good udders no matter what their udders will look like.
> 
> Look at general conformation and pick a buck that will improve those things.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!

The bucklings lineage is impressive. Like, way impressive for our area. His grandmother is arguably the best ND I've seen coming from Arkansas (although my knowledge is limited for sure) and he also has Dill's in his background, so I'm sure he'll be an improvement to my grade doelings. Honestly though, from what I can tell their conformation is good. Sister one could use a longer neck and their legs could be straighter but.... Maybe I should take good pictures and put them on the critique board. Lol. No extra teats on the sisters but I'll have y'all help me critique any babies that come from sister one before doing a breeding with sister two. I'm new to this so I just don't want to miss anything important!!


----------

